

The First 10: Week 0.  My blog about bootstrapping a new product. - 255martyn
http://first10.255bits.com/wordpress/2013/01/02/week-0-initial-progress-report/

======
255martyn
I'm aiming to be completely transparent through this whole process. Feedback
is appreciated, and feel free to ask me anything.

